# Боли в ягодице



## Николай Бельский (8 Май 2009)

Уважаемые профи!
Я не врач, я филолог. Но мне очень нужна ваша помощь.
Совершенно случайно нашёл ваш форум и обрадовался.
Дело в том, что у меня как раз воспаление седалищного и мучаюсь второй месяц.
Понимаю всё насчёт "глаза врача", но вы подсказапли мне то, что не знали врачи - опухоль как дополнение к болям в ягодице, опухоть в районе крестца - это мой простуженный корешок.
 Попытаюсь быть всё же кратким.
Год назад простыл, вызывали скорую, диагноз поставили, упаковки диклофенака и пяти инъекций хватило, чтобы я встал на ноги и забыл, что это такое.
 Но в этом году переохладился снова.
Диклофенак выпит тоннами и проколот литрами. Найз пробовал, ибупрофен.
Индометацид вроде боль снимал именно на корешке, но вот сегодня болит он просто кошмар. Я уж и камфорным маслом намазал. Чего только не использовал: горчичники, перцовый пластырь на ягодицу, барсучий жит, хвощ полевой заваривал. Слегка отпускало, но ходить было напряг.
А пару дней назад решил совершить прогулку. Врагу не позавидуешь, как я страдал потом.
Завтра-то я опять вызову врача, но как бы устал от этой боли, которая нарастает к ночи плюс разгуливает по ноге. Ну выпью диклофенак, а следом приходится пить ранитидин (гастрит), а потом кетанов, чтоб заснуть.
 Простите за то, что отнял массу времени.
Если сможете подсказать что-то действенное, буду весьма и весьма признателен.
 Жить не хочется с этой болью!
 С глубоким уважением, Николай.

Сам живу в Краснодаре.

 Ещё раз благодарю заранее и с Праздником Победы!

 К.


----------



## Ell (8 Май 2009)

Обследовались? 
Самостоятельный прием лекарственных средств не решит проблему.


----------

